# [uTorrent - Wine]Connexions vers des IP locales inconnues

## thejack

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème somme toute assez bizarre.

J'ai mis en place uTorrent comme client via Wine, ça marche très bien sauf que le processus wineserver envoie des demandes de connexion sur mon réseau local vers des adresses qui ne correspondent a aucune de mes machines.

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait d'ou ça peut venir, de quel pseudo service correspondant a Wineserver que l'on pourrait désactiver ...

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Temet

Désolé de ma question un peu détournée mais... il existe pléthore de clients torrent sous linux, dont l'excellent rtorrent... pourquoi en "winer" un   :Question:   :Shocked: 

----------

## thejack

Alors non ce n'est pas une question stupide  :Very Happy: 

Voici mes raisons :

J'ai "besoin" d'un client torrent pouvant fonctionner de maniere autonome en WebUI, j'avais choisi transmission qui est somme toute pas mal mais qui ne permet pas grand chose en WebUI et a tendance a reagir de manière erratique avec les gros torrents, sans compter qu'il me fait des pics CPU un peu n'importe quand. D'autre part j'ai remarqué que uTorrent a tendance a télécharger plus vite certains types de torrent que Transmission.

J'ai aussi l'impression que uTorrent implémente plus de fonctionnalités du protocole bittorrent que Transmission, sans compter qu'il est plus fréquent de le trouver sur le net. Certains trackers ont du mal a autoriser les dernieres MAJ de Transmission....

J'ai également testé rTorrent et Deluge mais ils ne correspondent pas à mes critères, d'où mon choix atypique d'un wine + utorrent en tache de fond sur une gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Les essais de connexion viennent de wineserver, processus censé fournir aux applications windows les ressources necessaires pour fonctionner comme un service. Je ne sais pas par contre si les tentatives de connexions viennent d'une demande explicite d'uTorrent ou d'un module de wineserver.

----------

## kwenspc

mldonkey supporte bittorrent (bon pas aussi bien que certains clients) et yu une web ui (et ça peut tourner qu'en console, pas besion de X)

----------

## thejack

Oui je connais l'interface WebUI de mldonkey ... mais bon elle est pas vraiment comparable a celle de uTorrent.

Transmission n'avait pas besoin de X lui aussi c'est pour cela que je l'avais choisi, la j'ai compiler un X minuscule et laissé une session VNC dormante faisant tourner fluxbox et utorrent. Ca consomme peu de ressources selon mes tests.

Ya juste ce truc bizarre ... je viens de regarder ... c'est bien uTorrent.exe qui essaie de créer des connexions vers des IP non renseignées sur mon réseau.

```
netstat -tpc | grep 192.168.1.15

tcp        0      1 192.168.1.164:42838     192.168.1.15:28116      SYN_SENT   4249/uTorrent.exe

tcp        0      1 192.168.1.164:42838     192.168.1.15:28116      SYN_SENT   4249/uTorrent.exe

tcp        0      1 192.168.1.164:42838     192.168.1.15:28116      SYN_SENT   4249/uTorrent.exe

```

Je ne sais pas par quel "protocole" ou "option" il a ce comportement ...

C'est pas un bug bloquant dans le sens ou ça fonctionne très bien, mais ya ce "résidu" qui m'enerve ...

----------

## kwenspc

deux ip du même sous réseaux... le SYN_SENT ça veut dire qu'il y a même pas de connexion, il essais juste c'est tout (sinon tu aurais à la place: ESTABLISHED)

----------

## thejack

Oui je sais qu'il fait que essayer, ya rien derriere  :Very Happy: 

Mais c'est pas "normal" qu'il essaie d'aller sur des IP inconnues quoi ... ça doit etre un protocole de decouverte ... mais decouverte de quoi ya rien a decouvrir qui concerne bittorrent sur mon réseau.

Vais ptet directement demander sur le forum de uTorrent si ça leur parle ce truc.Last edited by thejack on Thu Feb 26, 2009 4:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

est ce que l'ip qu'il essais de rejoindre change? (comme si il incrémentait par rapport au sous réseau où il se trouve)

Sinon c'est ptet un truc qui traine dans un fichier de conf quelque part.

----------

## thejack

192.168.1.15 ... 20 ... 100 ... 101 ... j'ai l'impression que c'est aléatoire.

----------

## kwenspc

En effet  :Neutral: 

----------

## nico_calais

Marrant le sujet, j'ai remonté un serveur mldonkey hier soir.

Jusqu'à hier, j'utilisais transmission depuis plus d'un an. J'ai eu quelques soucis mais rien de grave.

Mldonkey est bien plus puissant en terme d'administration. C'est quand même le pied de pouvoir gérer sa mule au taf :p

Par contre les torrents sont toujours lent en téléchargement. De côté là, ça reste un point negatif je trouve. ça se télécharge mais faut être patient.

----------

## nonas

Il existe aussi des interfaces web pour rtorrent :

http://projects.cyla.homeip.net/rtwi/

http://code.google.com/p/rtgui/

----------

## thejack

Merci pour ces infos elles pourrons me servir, cependant je trouve uTorrent plus homogène (libtorrent est utilisé par rtorrent et transmission, ça sera a peu pres les mêmes perfs) dans son fonctionnement et ses performances.

Il me semble par contre que finalement le "problème" n'a rien a faire ici, c'est surement du a uTorrent lui même tout ceci. Sous Windows on ne voit pas la table ARP de la même manière, puis j'ai pas été regardé du coté de wireshark non plus dessus j'avais aucune raison de m'inquieter  :Very Happy: 

----------

